
Police chief refuses to tell Parliament about secret spyware - peterkelly
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-10-24/police-chief-refuses-to-tell-parliament-about-secret-spyware/11632956
======
lonelappde
This is amazing. This sort of behavior (spying on defense lawyers) in the US
could lead to blanket vacating of all convictions in a jurisdiction.

